# 14 Incredible Offers Seniors Are Taking Advantage Of In 2019



## sargentodiaz (Feb 11, 2019)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*How many of us know of these?*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]1. A Discount On Your Cell Phone Bills? Yup![/FONT]​      [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(Would you believe not from my provider!)*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]2. Refinance With The New FMERR Program For A Chance To Cut Your Mortgage By $3,000 Per Year[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]3. Save Big On Life Insurance[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]4. Senior Discounts at Your Grocery Store[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]5. Do Your Joints Hurt? Claim A Sample Of GNC's #1 Joint Compound To Try[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]6. Stay At Your Favorite Hotel[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]7. Get A Home Warranty[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]8. Go Shopping... For A Discount![/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]9. Use This Debt Payoff Plan[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]10. Go Out To Eat[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]11. Claim This Free 72-Hour Survival Food Kit[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]12. Take a Trip To The Theatre[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]13. Get An Oil Change[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]14. Get A Discount On Auto Insurance[/FONT]​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Get all the details* @ Offers[/FONT]​


----------

